# Fishing Steelhead in Berrien Springs



## Boogs182 (Oct 30, 2002)

Was watching Michigan Out-of-Doors and Fred was hanging out with some people by the Dam on the St. Joe River (I believe) and fishing for Steelhead just below the dam...does anyone have info on how to get there or have they fished it....

Tight Lines.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Boogs, Berrien Springs is about 15 miles south and east of St Joseph. The river is too low and warm now for much action, but stick around, when it's hot it will be on here.

Follow the Southwest Streams forum for reports.

There will probably be an outing there in Feb. or March, follow the Outings forum for that!

Welcome to the site.


----------

